# Heat Press Sublimated Motocross Jerseys - Things to know



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I read a question on the forum that motivated me to shoot this video. It is a brief tutorial that shows one decoration technique for Motocross jerseys, but reviews others and explains the challenges with these types of garments.

Hope you enjoy! I enjoyed researching this one.

Post questions...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdFZUO5ZYuc[/media]


----------



## RPM Graphics (Sep 23, 2008)

I do not see the link to the video, can you re-post it?.....Thanks.....Pat......


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

RPM Graphics said:


> I do not see the link to the video, can you re-post it?.....Thanks.....Pat......


Just below the photo, click on the text "Heat Press Motorcross Jerseys"

M


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice video thanks. .... JB


----------

